# Highest paying role w/ disney college program?



## punkyb87

Hi, I'm new here and i have been lurking for about a week and I have an interview today with the college program and I was wondering what is the highest paying role? is it custodial, hospitality, fast food, character, vacation planner, costuming, bell svc dispatch, transportation, backstage
etc.......


----------



## _frazzle

I'm pretty sure it's lifeguarding but I could be wrong :]


----------



## punkyb87

_frazzle said:


> I'm pretty sure it's lifeguarding but I could be wrong :]



aw man thx a bunch i can't swim so i will be needing a lifeguard myself  lol anything other than life guarding...  ...any1? what jobs make like 7- 8 something an hour


----------



## Scully12

Bibbity Bobbity Boutique makes a lot and also gets tips.


----------



## fmrcp06

punkyb87 said:


> Hi, I'm new here and i have been lurking for about a week and I have an interview today with the college program and I was wondering what is the highest paying role? is it custodial, hospitality, fast food, character, vacation planner, costuming, bell svc dispatch, transportation, backstage
> etc.......



Hi there,

I am a campus rep, and can answer this for you.  The highest paid role for a CP is QSFB.  The hours can be grueling, and guest interaction is HUGE.  They def deserve to be paid more... they work extremely hard.


----------



## Jules76126

I think at this point everyone makes over 7 dollars an hour. My letter for attractions said 7.14. However can i give you a work of advice. Dont apply for a role just because it makes more money than the others. You will be working hours and you want to be doing somethign that you like. Yes QSFB might make the most money but I know personally I would not want to be selling mickey ice cream bars in the sun for 6 months so I would rather take the pay cut and work somewhere else. Thats just my two cents.


----------



## punkyb87

fmrcp06 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a campus rep, and can answer this for you.  The highest paid role for a CP is QSFB.  The hours can be grueling, and guest interaction is HUGE.  They def deserve to be paid more... they work extremely hard.



oh ok thk u so mcuh


----------



## punkyb87

Jules76126 said:


> I think at this point everyone makes over 7 dollars an hour. My letter for attractions said 7.14. However can i give you a work of advice. Dont apply for a role just because it makes more money than the others. You will be working hours and you want to be doing somethign that you like. Yes QSFB might make the most money but I know personally I would not want to be selling mickey ice cream bars in the sun for 6 months so I would rather take the pay cut and work somewhere else. Thats just my two cents.



you are are right thk u for the peace of mind ...i just got off the phone from doing my interview (literally) and if i do get accepted i think i will end up in merchandise or qsfb because i didn't even tell her that was what i wanted to do but she was like and i see here that you worked at so and so and so and so so you have some experience in retail and etc so lets go over merchandise and qsfb and i was like  ...ok the 2 things i didn't want to do i wanted to try something different ..but oh well now im just hoping i get accepted im nervous  cuz im not taking any classes this semester   
and she said are you enrolled in school and taking at least 1 class i was like yes... and then i waas like wait... no im not taking any classes... but i kept that part to myself


----------



## Joanna71985

Jules76126 said:


> I think at this point everyone makes over 7 dollars an hour. My letter for attractions said 7.14. However can i give you a work of advice. Dont apply for a role just because it makes more money than the others. You will be working hours and you want to be doing somethign that you like. Yes QSFB might make the most money but I know personally I would not want to be selling mickey ice cream bars in the sun for 6 months so I would rather take the pay cut and work somewhere else. Thats just my two cents.



Exactly!! I'd rather work in a role that makes less, but makes me happy, then work in a role that makes more but I don't like. Besides, you can always pick up extra hours.


----------



## BrittneyMichelle

I'm parking lot attendant and i'll be getting 9 something an hour
 which is above minimum wage.

But this is California so the minimum is higher


----------



## lea509

California is always going to make more money - I know Custodial at WDW makes over eight dollars, I think they are one of the better paid


----------



## Joanna71985

For the DL CP, the pay rate is higher. But they also have to pay more for housing. It all evens out for both CPs.


----------



## lauraebeth

lifeguarding has the highest base pay. . .

and then QSR gets. base + $0.50 for the job, and then if you work in MK it's $0.75 additionally i think...


----------



## CelebrationNM

punkyb87 said:


> oh well now im just hoping i get accepted im nervous  cuz im not taking any classes this semester
> and she said are you enrolled in school and taking at least 1 class i was like yes... and then i waas like wait... no im not taking any classes... but i kept that part to myself



I hope I'm not understanding you correctly here. If I am, maybe I'm old-school, but I think it's best to tell the entire truth during interviews.

If somebody were to find out out that a candidate lied, then that candidate will have a reputation for being dishonest and will not get hired because they cannot be trusted.
nick


----------



## lauraebeth

CelebrationNM said:


> I hope I'm not understanding you correctly here. If I am, maybe I'm old-school, but I think it's best to tell the entire truth during interviews.
> 
> If somebody were to find out out that a candidate lied, then that candidate will have a reputation for being dishonest and will not get hired because they cannot be trusted.
> nick



also, if you're accepted, you have to submit transcripts signed by your university


----------



## Joanna71985

punkyb87 said:


> you are are right thk u for the peace of mind ...i just got off the phone from doing my interview (literally) and if i do get accepted i think i will end up in merchandise or qsfb because i didn't even tell her that was what i wanted to do but she was like and i see here that you worked at so and so and so and so so you have some experience in retail and etc so lets go over merchandise and qsfb and i was like  ...ok the 2 things i didn't want to do i wanted to try something different ..but oh well now im just hoping i get accepted im nervous  cuz im not taking any classes this semester
> and she said are you enrolled in school and taking at least 1 class i was like yes... and then i waas like wait... no im not taking any classes... but i kept that part to myself



You do realize that you need to be a current student to be on the CP. You shouldn't have lied to them.


----------



## Jules76126

lauraebeth said:


> also, if you're accepted, you have to submit transcripts signed by your university



I actually didnt have to submit transcripts last time but they do check with your school to make sure that you are enrolled. I wouldnt have lied. You might be given an offer initial and then it would be revoked once they find out you arent in school. It might be better to email your recruiter explain the situation and then apply again when you are enrolled in classes.


----------



## punkyb87

CelebrationNM said:


> I hope I'm not understanding you correctly here. If I am, maybe I'm old-school, but I think it's best to tell the entire truth during interviews.
> 
> If somebody were to find out out that a candidate lied, then that candidate will have a reputation for being dishonest and will not get hired because they cannot be trusted.
> nick


 yeah it is always best to tell the truth but i am enrolled in school i have taken more than 1 semester and when i read the requiremnts for the program it said must be enrolled in school and have taken at least 1 semester and can not be on any breaks and i fit all that requirement right there and i contacted my school to see if there were any other requirements and they told me no i am good so when i was doing the interview she was asking questions and i was like yes yes no yes etc and when she said are you at least enrolled i was like yes and she finished with taking at least 1 class and went on to the next question and i didnt interrupt and say wait no im not taking any classes this semester..... now im wishing i did cuz she might have said that is ok just as long as im still enrolled and have taken at least 1 semester (im a sophmore now but my classes got dropped for reasons out of my control  long story) 



lauraebeth said:


> also, if you're accepted, you have to submit transcripts signed by your university


i have a transcript im in school i just am not taking classes this semster fall


Joanna71985 said:


> You do realize that you need to be a current student to be on the CP. You shouldn't have lied to them.


i am a student  


Jules76126 said:


> I actually didnt have to submit transcripts last time but they do check with your school to make sure that you are enrolled. I wouldnt have lied. You might be given an offer initial and then it would be revoked once they find out you arent in school. It might be better to email your recruiter explain the situation and then apply again when you are enrolled in classes.


if they check with my school to see if i am enrolled that is fine i am still enrolled there...but not any classes ok i guess i will contact my recruiter and talk with her about the situation and see since my school gave the ok. if not then i won't be able to take the time off to take part in this program again 

thk u guys for all the comments i feel so terrible now
bad first impression for this board i will probably be known as the liar


----------



## BrittneyMichelle

punkyb87 said:


> yeah it is always best to tell the truth but i am enrolled in school i have taken more than 1 semester and when i read the requiremnts for the program it said must be enrolled in school and have taken at least 1 semester and can not be on any breaks and i fit all that requirement right there and i contacted my school to see if there were any other requirements and they told me no i am good so when i was doing the interview she was asking questions and i was like yes yes no yes etc and when she said are you at least enrolled i was like yes and she finished with taking at least 1 class and went on to the next question and i didnt interrupt and say wait no im not taking any classes this semester..... now im wishing i did cuz she might have said that is ok just as long as im still enrolled and have taken at least 1 semester (im a sophmore now but my classes got dropped for reasons out of my control  long story)
> 
> 
> i have a transcript im in school i just am not taking classes this semster fall
> 
> i am a student
> 
> if they check with my school to see if i am enrolled that is fine i am still enrolled there...but not any classes ok i guess i will contact my recruiter and talk with her about the situation and see since my school gave the ok. if not then i won't be able to take the time off to take part in this program again
> 
> thk u guys for all the comments i feel so terrible now
> bad first impression for this board i will probably be known as the liar



I havn't been on here that long but, from what i've seen everyone is very nice and mature enough to not label people liars or anything else. You made a simple mistake and you shouldn't feel bad about it. I don't think anyones intentions were to make you feel terrible. 

But all you need to do is call the college program and explain your situation. they'll tell you what to do from there and if there is any problems.

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## punkyb87

BrittneyMichelle said:


> I havn't been on here that long but, from what i've seen everyone is very nice and mature enough to not label people liars or anything else. You made a simple mistake and you shouldn't feel bad about it. I don't think anyones intentions were to make you feel terrible.
> 
> But all you need to do is call the college program and explain your situation. they'll tell you what to do from there and if there is any problems.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck!



thk you for the flowers   lol.... yeah everyone seems reallly nice and informative and insighftful and honest and i know you guys mean no harm in what you all say im just being real hard on myself and feeling real crazy right now cuz i know better  and didn't pay attention to that voice in my head  .. .now im sitting here paranoid and can't go to sleep lol i can't wait to till tmw so i can see if i can talk to a recruiter and get everything straightened out and do what i shd have done initially.... thk u again


----------



## CelebrationNM

punkyb87 said:


> now im sitting here paranoid and can't go to sleep lol i can't wait to till tmw so i can see if i can talk to a recruiter and get everything straightened out and do what i shd have done initially.... thk u again



Sorry for the kind of unfriendly welcome--just didn't want you to get messed up later in the process in case things don't match up. Better to fix it now! Review the application requirements and give your recruiter a call back. If you're still qualified you'll be great and you'll be able to sleep at night. 

Welcome to DIS--looking forward to hearing more from you. You seem like you would be a good, friendly person to work at Disney. Good luck!


----------



## Sorahana

CelebrationNM said:


> Sorry for the kind of unfriendly welcome--just didn't want you to get messed up later in the process in case things don't match up. Better to fix it now! Review the application requirements and give your recruiter a call back. If you're still qualified you'll be great and you'll be able to sleep at night.
> 
> Welcome to DIS--looking forward to hearing more from you. You seem like you would be a good, friendly person to work at Disney. Good luck!


 I agree with this comment. Get in touch with your recruiter  .


----------



## razzery

punkyb87 said:


> yeah it is always best to tell the truth but i am enrolled in school i have taken more than 1 semester and when i read the requiremnts for the program it said must be enrolled in school and have taken at least 1 semester and can not be on any breaks and i fit all that requirement right there and i contacted my school to see if there were any other requirements and they told me no i am good so when i was doing the interview she was asking questions and i was like yes yes no yes etc and when she said are you at least enrolled i was like yes and she finished with taking at least 1 class and went on to the next question and i didnt interrupt and say wait no im not taking any classes this semester..... now im wishing i did cuz she might have said that is ok just as long as im still enrolled and have taken at least 1 semester (im a sophmore now but my classes got dropped for reasons out of my control  long story)



Wait...so you just said yourself you met all the requirements including not being on a break. I would consider not taking any classes for 5 months a break.

Edit: Btw, I suggest using a spell check or at least some punctuation. No one likes reading a run on sentence as long as a novel. If you show some sort of care in your posts then people will be more willing to understand.


----------



## punkyb87

CelebrationNM said:


> Sorry for the kind of unfriendly welcome--just didn't want you to get messed up later in the process in case things don't match up. Better to fix it now! ]Review the application requirements[/URL] and give your recruiter a call back. If you're still qualified you'll be great and you'll be able to sleep at night.
> 
> no plm at all you guys weren't unfriendly just being helpful and answering my concerns thk u much
> 
> Welcome to DIS--looking forward to hearing more from you. You seem like you would be a good, friendly person to work at Disney. Good luck!


no plm at all you guys weren't unfriendly just being helpful and answering my concerns thk u much 


Sorahana said:


> I agree with this comment. Get in touch with your recruiter  .


thk u i did  



razzery said:


> Wait...so you just said yourself you met all the requirements including not being on a break. I would consider not taking any classes for 5 months a break.



Apparently disney doesn't consider that to be a break because I got in touch with them this morning and they said it is ok  

Edit: Btw, I suggest using a spell check or at least some punctuation. No one likes reading a run on sentence as long as a novel. If you show some sort of care in your posts then people will be more willing to understand.[/QUOTE]

Sorry, I didn't know I needed to be grammatically correct on a message-board. The other boards that I've been on don't have the same requirements. People on the boards I am more familiar with type freely but so that the readers can understand. I didn't think the stuff I was typing wasn't easy to understand. I will practice using punctuation on here from here on out. I like to read quick and simple post too but I had a lot on my mind and things I was concerned with so I was rambling while typing. Better luck with you next time I suppose.   perhaps I already started another novel again this time 
thk u for taking the time to read this post to you and everyone else. Most of my post on here will be quick and simple rather than lengthy like this one. I hate long posts too but sometimes that is the only way I know how.


----------



## razzery

punkyb87 said:


> Sorry, I didn't know I needed to be grammatically correct on a message-board. The other boards that I've been on doesn't have the same requirements. People on the boards I am more familiar with type freely but so that the readers can understand. I didn't think the stuff I was typing wasn't easy to understand. I will practice using punctuation on here from here on out. I like to read quick and simple post too but I had a lot on my mind and things I was concerned with so I was rambling while typing. Better luck with you next time I suppose.   perhaps I already started another novel again this time



It's totally fine, dont worry about it. It just takes a while for us to understand what you write if it is a giant run on. Personally took me about 3 reads to understand your last post. Just trying to help!


----------



## punkyb87

razzery said:


> It's totally fine, dont worry about it. It just takes a while for us to understand what you write if it is a giant run on. Personally took me about 3 reads to understand your last post. Just trying to help!


 
My apologies again. I read back and I do see how it may require a few reads to understand. I really appreciate you taking the time to read and understand. I used to be a relay operator until recently and we were not allowed to use punctuation when typing conversations to the tty or ip relay user. It is a habbit that I will break   lol


----------



## joepic

Jules76126 said:


> I think at this point everyone makes over 7 dollars an hour. My letter for attractions said 7.14. However can i give you a work of advice. Dont apply for a role just because it makes more money than the others. You will be working hours and you want to be doing somethign that you like. Yes QSFB might make the most money but I know personally I would not want to be selling mickey ice cream bars in the sun for 6 months so I would rather take the pay cut and work somewhere else. Thats just my two cents.



absolutely right!


----------



## Soarin08

lauraebeth said:


> also, if you're accepted, you have to submit transcripts signed by your university



Thanks for posting that! I didn't know we'd need those.


----------



## Climber656

Ultimately, I would pick roles that would make you happy. You want to have a quality experience at Disney, right!? SO pick your role based on your likes and not on money. You'll make enough money to survive no matter what you do....


----------



## Joanna71985

Climber656 said:


> Ultimately, I would pick roles that would make you happy. You want to have a quality experience at Disney, right!? SO pick your role based on your likes and not on money. You'll make enough money to survive no matter what you do....



Exactly!!


----------



## CelebrationNM

Climber656 said:


> Ultimately, I would pick roles that would make you happy. You want to have a quality experience at Disney, right!? SO pick your role based on your likes and not on money. You'll make enough money to survive no matter what you do....



I would also say to pick the roles that would make you happy but my reason is because you won't make hardly any money regardless of what you choose, so you might as well be happy in the process. 

I think my glass is half empty tonight.


----------



## DwightKSchrute

Soarin08 said:


> Thanks for posting that! I didn't know we'd need those.



You may not need them - I think it depends on which school you go to and what their requirements are


----------



## Joanna71985

CelebrationNM said:


> I would also say to pick the roles that would make you happy but my reason is because you won't make hardly any money regardless of what you choose, so you might as well be happy in the process.
> 
> I think my glass is half empty tonight.



That's not true. In 2006, I brought home over $3000, and last summer I took home almost $1000. And both times I didnt have one of the higher-paying roles either.


----------



## fmrcp06

Joanna71985 said:


> That's not true. In 2006, I brought home over $3000, and last summer I took home almost $1000. And both times I didnt have one of the higher-paying roles either.




You are probably one in a million - did you ever go out at all?  Did you pick up a ton of extra shifts?  This is the oddest thing I've heard come out of the CP... and I know  A LOT of people that have done it... i mean, good for you but there is no way you were able to live it up down there coming home with 3000?


----------



## Joanna71985

fmrcp06 said:


> You are probably one in a million - did you ever go out at all?  Did you pick up a ton of extra shifts?  This is the oddest thing I've heard come out of the CP... and I know  A LOT of people that have done it... i mean, good for you but there is no way you were able to live it up down there coming home with 3000?



Yes, I did go out. I went to several of the table-service restaurants (including CRT for my birthday). And I was able to attend 3 of the Halloween parties and one of the Christmas parties (in 2006) and 1 of the P&P parties last year. I didn't just sit in my apartment all day.


----------



## Traveliz

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes, I did go out. I went to several of the table-service restaurants (including CRT for my birthday). And I was able to attend 3 of the Halloween parties and one of the Christmas parties (in 2006) and 1 of the P&P parties last year. I didn't just sit in my apartment all day.



I am going to jump in here -- my daughter didn't bring home 3000 - but she came home with over 1000.  And she went out alot - she was at the parks pretty much always on her days off - she did a couple of the parties too.  I know she ate out alot as well.  She spent alot of money on pins and did alot of shopping.

Now she didn't have a vehicle so she saved on that expense but still she was able to come home with over 1000.  She did get alot of hours (she worked at a busy attraction) but she didn't pick up alot over what she was scheduled.

Liz


----------



## CelebrationNM

Joanna71985 said:


> That's not true. In 2006, I brought home over $3000, and last summer I took home almost $1000. And both times I didnt have one of the higher-paying roles either.



I was mostly attempting a joke about the low pay but it's great to know that you were able to bring that much home and have some fun while you were there.


----------



## fmrcp06

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes, I did go out. I went to several of the table-service restaurants (including CRT for my birthday). And I was able to attend 3 of the Halloween parties and one of the Christmas parties (in 2006) and 1 of the P&P parties last year. I didn't just sit in my apartment all day.



Right - well right there is why you came home with so much money.  Most CP'S go out out, not just park stuff.  Trips, dinners, etc.  I wasn't saying you stayed in all day, but I would definitely hope that you got out with your friends other then just the parks... YIKES!


----------



## Joanna71985

fmrcp06 said:


> Right - well right there is why you came home with so much money.  Most CP'S go out out, not just park stuff.  Trips, dinners, etc.  I wasn't saying you stayed in all day, but I would definitely hope that you got out with your friends other then just the parks... YIKES!



For the most part, the roomies I hung out with only did stuff in the general area. They weren't interested in doing stuff off-site (although, I hope to be able to get to Universal at some point on my next CP).


----------



## punkyb87

Climber656 said:


> Ultimately, I would pick roles that would make you happy. You want to have a quality experience at Disney, right!? SO pick your role based on your likes and not on money. You'll make enough money to survive no matter what you do....


thx. I was afraid that I may not make enough to pay my car insurance ( I'm just not going to bring my car so I can cancel my insurance for that time). I'm going to sacrifice some other stuff too, *because this seems like a cool experience!*   Like you and a lot of other people said lol it is well worth it! I marked roles that I liked or knew I could do. I've gotten a few different opinons. This one girl I was talking to about the program said that merchandise and qsfb was one of the least paid, but on here someone said it is the highest  the qsfb that is. As long as I can get paid at least 7.00/hr. I wont worry that much. I can't wait to see which role I will be if I get accepted so I can start managing my finances a little before I get there. I'm ok to do anything at this point. I just want to be apart of the program now. I've heard of some folks claiming to not be able to eat and survive lol. I  think they just didn't manage their finances. After reading you guys' post I see that I will be able to make it since I  can get overtime. I'm gonna stop reading the horror stories. Some sites even have people claiming that disney takes out more money out their check then they are suppose to. I hope that isn't true. I'm gonna stick to this site for all my disney info. There are too many rumors out there. 



CelebrationNM said:


> I would also say to pick the roles that would make you happy but my reason is because you won't make hardly any money regardless of what you choose, so you might as well be happy in the process.
> 
> I think my glass is half empty tonight.


  yeah... I can handle not making much money since I will be at DISNEY!  (hopefully)
 



Joanna71985 said:


> That's not true. In 2006, I brought home over $3000, and last summer I took home almost $1000. And both times I didnt have one of the higher-paying roles either.


Over what course of time? Was this after the program was over?  Wow I can see being able to bring home 1,000 dollars but 3,000 WOOOOOW. That is cool. Was this over a course of 5 months W/ a lot of overtime?


----------



## Joanna71985

punkyb87 said:


> Over what course of time? Was this after the program was over?  Wow I can see being able to bring home 1,000 dollars but 3,000 WOOOOOW. That is cool. Was this over a course of 5 months W/ a lot of overtime?



Oh no, QSFB is one of the highest-paying roles. Trust me on that one (I was in QSFB last summer).

And it was over 7.5 months (Fall Advantage). And I did do some overtime, but it wasn't a ton.


----------



## punkyb87

Joanna71985 said:


> Oh no, QSFB is one of the highest-paying roles. Trust me on that one (I was in QSFB last summer).
> 
> And it was over 7.5 months (Fall Advantage). And I did do some overtime, but it wasn't a ton.



oh that is cool. Thk u for replying.


----------



## lauraebeth

Punkyb87: 

Starting wages for all CP roles will be over $7/hr in the spring.


----------



## punkyb87

lauraebeth said:


> Punkyb87:
> 
> Starting wages for all CP roles will be over $7/hr in the spring.



oooh great! thk u much!!!


----------



## taeclarke

OK seriously, the only way you're coming back from the CP with $3000 is if you have parents that are supplementing your income, work a ridiculous amount of hours, or sit around at your apartment and only hang out at the park.  I mean really, they won't even have CP night at PI anymore where you could get in free.  

Really though the CP is not a money making scheme, its all about the experience. So have fun and do as much as you can when you are there.

PS...I would so bring my car.  I didn't for my CP and completely regretted it. Read the SHOULD I BRING MY CAR thread.


----------



## Joanna71985

taeclarke said:


> OK seriously, the only way you're coming back from the CP with $3000 is if you have parents that are supplementing your income, work a ridiculous amount of hours, or sit around at your apartment and only hang out at the park.  I mean really, they won't even have CP night at PI anymore where you could get in free.
> 
> Really though the CP is not a money making scheme, its all about the experience. So have fun and do as much as you can when you are there.
> 
> PS...I would so bring my car.  I didn't for my CP and completely regretted it. Read the SHOULD I BRING MY CAR thread.



No, I was not getting money from my parents, I wasn't working a crazy amount of hours (though I did pick up some overtime for fun), and while I did hang out a lot at the parks I did buy stuff and do stuff. It is easy to come home with money.


----------



## crimsontide27

Im calling BS on your funds as well.  People like you that post all of this false information is what misleads people that want honest answers and to have reasonable expectations.

If you just go off of the wages from last year.... you would be making $6.67 an hour.

6.67 x 40 hours a week = 266.      or  1067 per month

I also still have access to my paystubs....so I see there is about $35 in tax a week coming out..

1 week = 35      or   140 a month

So now we have a monthly income of around    927

let us not forget rent, which averages around 80 a week for most people..

1 week  = 80    or 320 a month

So now with pay minus your rent.....  607 per month.


Now if you take that 607 per month....and divide by "around 3000" you claim to saved....  That brings us to... 5 months !!

So in order for you to have saved "around" $3000, you would have to not spent 1 dime for 5 months.  No food, no water, no gas, no entertainment, no jelly beans at the parks, not 1 mickey icecream, not 1 taxi ride, not 1 pack of gum....  for 5 months.

In other words, you either freeloaded off of all the roommates your had, or your embelishing the fact that you did alot of stuff, didnt work extra hours, or indeed didnt save anywhere remotely close to 3000 bucks.

Edit :

Seems you said you earned that over the course of the fall advantage program....now considering during a couple of months during that program that alot of CPs go on a reduced hourly schedule, meaning 32 hours a week, due to the lower volume of people in the park, I think we can clearly called this MYTH busted.

We understand you are a huge Disney fan and there is nothing wrong with that, but stop making things appear much better than they clearly are.


----------



## lauraebeth

crimsontide27 said:


> Im calling BS on your funds as well.  People like you that post all of this false information is what misleads people that want honest answers and to have reasonable expectations.
> 
> If you just go off of the wages from last year.... you would be making $6.67 an hour.
> 
> 6.67 x 40 hours a week = 266.      or  1067 per month
> 
> I also still have access to my paystubs....so I see there is about $35 in tax a week coming out..
> 
> 1 week = 35      or   140 a month
> 
> So now we have a monthly income of around    927
> 
> let us not forget rent, which averages around 80 a week for most people..
> 
> 1 week  = 80    or 320 a month
> 
> So now with pay minus your rent.....  607 per month.
> 
> 
> Now if you take that 607 per month....and divide by "around 3000" you claim to saved....  That brings us to... 5 months !!
> 
> So in order for you to have saved "around" $3000, you would have to not spent 1 dime for 5 months.  No food, no water, no gas, no entertainment, no jelly beans at the parks, not 1 mickey icecream, not 1 taxi ride, not 1 pack of gum....  for 5 months.
> 
> In other words, you either freeloaded off of all the roommates your had, or your embelishing the fact that you did alot of stuff, didnt work extra hours, or indeed didnt save anywhere remotely close to 3000 bucks.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Seems you said you earned that over the course of the fall advantage program....now considering during a couple of months during that program that alot of CPs go on a reduced hourly schedule, meaning 32 hours a week, due to the lower volume of people in the park, I think we can clearly called this MYTH busted.
> 
> We understand you are a huge Disney fan and there is nothing wrong with that, but stop making things appear much better than they clearly are.



crimsontide, you didn't like your experience or anything :wink:

after my college program......of making a grand total of 6.75/hr((AFTER THE QSR bonus))

I walked away with. . .. .

my last two paychecks. lol. and only because they came after I left. I LOVE to spend!! hehe


----------



## Climber656

crimsontide27 said:


> Im calling BS on your funds as well.  People like you that post all of this false information is what misleads people that want honest answers and to have reasonable expectations.
> 
> If you just go off of the wages from last year.... you would be making $6.67 an hour.
> 
> 6.67 x 40 hours a week = 266.      or  1067 per month
> 
> I also still have access to my paystubs....so I see there is about $35 in tax a week coming out..
> 
> 1 week = 35      or   140 a month
> 
> So now we have a monthly income of around    927
> 
> let us not forget rent, which averages around 80 a week for most people..
> 
> 1 week  = 80    or 320 a month
> 
> So now with pay minus your rent.....  607 per month.
> 
> 
> Now if you take that 607 per month....and divide by "around 3000" you claim to saved....  That brings us to... 5 months !!
> 
> So in order for you to have saved "around" $3000, you would have to not spent 1 dime for 5 months.  No food, no water, no gas, no entertainment, no jelly beans at the parks, not 1 mickey icecream, not 1 taxi ride, not 1 pack of gum....  for 5 months.
> 
> In other words, you either freeloaded off of all the roommates your had, or your embelishing the fact that you did alot of stuff, didnt work extra hours, or indeed didnt save anywhere remotely close to 3000 bucks.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Seems you said you earned that over the course of the fall advantage program....now considering during a couple of months during that program that alot of CPs go on a reduced hourly schedule, meaning 32 hours a week, due to the lower volume of people in the park, I think we can clearly called this MYTH busted.
> 
> We understand you are a huge Disney fan and there is nothing wrong with that, but stop making things appear much better than they clearly are.



Agreed. It just isn't possible. You would have to work a serious amount of overtime. I mean SERIOUS amount to keep that much.

Besides isn't the real reason we are all going to do a CP is for the experience? Disney is unique. Thats why we go there. Not for the money. I could make waaaaay more money if  stayed home and worked.


----------



## fmrcp06

Climber656 said:


> Agreed. It just isn't possible. You would have to work a serious amount of overtime. I mean SERIOUS amount to keep that much.
> 
> Besides isn't the real reason we are all going to do a CP is for the experience? Disney is unique. Thats why we go there. Not for the money. I could make waaaaay more money if  stayed home and worked.



Thank you guys for backing me up on my orig post.  It is just not possible unless you stay in, just go to parks, get money from home, pick up extra hours.... 

I think by our posts it's pretty clear.. if all you want is to work and not play AT ALL, then maybe you'll save a couple bucks.  DO NOT expect to go down and come back with savings... thats absolutely ridiculous..


----------



## Joanna71985

crimsontide27 said:


> Im calling BS on your funds as well.  People like you that post all of this false information is what misleads people that want honest answers and to have reasonable expectations.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Seems you said you earned that over the course of the fall advantage program....now considering during a couple of months during that program that alot of CPs go on a reduced hourly schedule, meaning 32 hours a week, due to the lower volume of people in the park, I think we can clearly called this MYTH busted.
> 
> We understand you are a huge Disney fan and there is nothing wrong with that, but stop making things appear much better than they clearly are.



Um, no. Sorry to disappoint you. But I am not making things out to be bigger then they are. I was making more then 32 hours a week. And I wouldn't lie about how much money I made. Sheesh.


----------



## fmrcp06

Joanna71985 said:


> Um, no. Sorry to disappoint you. But I am not making things out to be bigger then they are. I was making more then 32 hours a week. And I wouldn't lie about how much money I made. Sheesh.



This really isn't going anywhere.. so anyone reading the posts.. take majority advice.. but I would like to add that I was workign 50+ hours a week in QSFB (not by choice) and was not even taking anything home... so..


----------



## ozzierocks

Ok, we can sit here and doubt someone and pick at them all day, but do we really know how much she spent a week?  Where she went?  How much overtime she made?  We won't ever know how much of this she did, so we can only make assumptions if she made that much or not.  Now the amount may have been a little high, but we don't know any of the circumstances.  We can assume this all day long and call her a liar, but to be honest, these boards are for discussing the positive aspects of working for, and participating in the college experience.  For us to point someone out and call them a liar, without knowing the true conditions of what happened where she lived, who her room mates were and if they had any outside help, or how much overtime she pulled in then we won't know.  

I for one think that either way whether false or true, we shouldn't be quick to point the finger at her.  Most of the posts that she has done have been backed up by many disney college program alumni's and I can easily argue that just because she wasn't backed just this once by an alumni, she told the truth all the other times, so why would she lie now?  I agree the funds sound really large, but until the conditions are understood, the answer will not be.  

-end rantish kind of post-


----------



## fmrcp06

ozzierocks said:


> Ok, we can sit here and doubt someone and pick at them all day, but do we really know how much she spent a week?  Where she went?  How much overtime she made?  We won't ever know how much of this she did, so we can only make assumptions if she made that much or not.  Now the amount may have been a little high, but we don't know any of the circumstances.  We can assume this all day long and call her a liar, but to be honest, these boards are for discussing the positive aspects of working for, and participating in the college experience.  For us to point someone out and call them a liar, without knowing the true conditions of what happened where she lived, who her room mates were and if they had any outside help, or how much overtime she pulled in then we won't know.
> 
> I for one think that either way whether false or true, we shouldn't be quick to point the finger at her.  Most of the posts that she has done have been backed up by many disney college program alumni's and I can easily argue that just because she wasn't backed just this once by an alumni, she told the truth all the other times, so why would she lie now?  I agree the funds sound really large, but until the conditions are understood, the answer will not be.
> 
> -end rantish kind of post-



If you looked at most of our posts... we were asking her how this was possible.  None of us called her a liar, we were stating the obvious that none of us came home with that kind of money, and we were wondering how it was even possible that she did that.  Yes, this board is positive, and is there to help those interested... which is the reason why most of us are saying don't give people false ideas.  We wouldn't want people thinking that they are going to go down there and take away 3,000.  I understand what you are getting at, but chill a bit.  I think we are old enough to know not to call people liars... its ok..relax... we are just having a discussion.


----------



## ozzierocks

crimsontide27 said:


> Im calling BS on your funds as well.  People like you that post all of this false information is what misleads people that want honest answers and to have reasonable expectations.



This may not be calling her a "liar" but i'd find it offensive that someone is saying that i'm posting false information and misleading people.  I think that's pretty darn close to calling someone a liar.  I understand that people may assume they might come how with that much as well, and that can be a bit misleading so there should have been some kind of disclaimer or something a long those lines.  All I was trying to say is that before we jump to assumptions that no one can make this much money, or that she didn't make this much, then we shouldn't call her out on BS and false info.  We really don't have solid proof on any of it. 

Sorry if I was coming off rude or snotty in my last post!


----------



## savannahjean85

I liked to think that we as adult would be nicer to each other. Just because no one said "liar" does not mean that it was not implied. Joanna71985 has always been an exetremely helpful poster on these boards since I have been on here.


----------



## Jules76126

I made no money on my program. Part of the reason was for the last month I only worked 20 hours a week because Spaceship Earth where I worked was down for rehab. But mostly it was because i spent everything I had. I constantly ate out, went clubbing, had a season pass to Universal. I wasnt there to make money. I was there to have an awesome time and I spent seven of the best months of my life there. I actually would have made money had i choosen to save. I worked overtime but spent it all. 

My roommate made money although im not sure how much. She worked some overtime but not crazy hours and she was in QSFB. She didnt just sit in our room either but she was no where near as out going as I was. She was more of a quiet person and enjoyed just spending a day in the parks. Me im very social and i am always looking for somewhere to go or someone to hang out with.

I truly believe you can save money on your program and still have a good time. However, you really have to be conscious of what you are spending and I wasnt because I really didnt care. My second Cp starts in January and I plan to be much more careful with my money but im make no promises lol.


----------



## laundry

Jules76126 said:


> I made no money on my program. Part of the reason was for the last month I only worked 20 hours a week because Spaceship Earth where I worked was down for rehab. But mostly it was because i spent everything I had. I constantly ate out, went clubbing, had a season pass to Universal. I wasnt there to make money. I was there to have an awesome time and I spent seven of the best months of my life there. I actually would have made money had i choosen to save. I worked overtime but spent it all.
> 
> My roommate made money although im not sure how much. She worked some overtime but not crazy hours and she was in QSFB. She didnt just sit in our room either but she was no where near as out going as I was. She was more of a quiet person and enjoyed just spending a day in the parks. Me im very social and i am always looking for somewhere to go or someone to hang out with.
> 
> I truly believe you can save money on your program and still have a good time. However, you really have to be conscious of what you are spending and I wasnt because I really didnt care. My second Cp starts in January and I plan to be much more careful with my money but im make no promises lol.



can i ask how old you were on your first cp? sounds like you had all kinds of fun!


----------



## Climber656

Yeah, so back to the question that this thread is about..... I think pay rates went up this year. Anybody know how much?


----------



## Jules76126

laundry said:


> can i ask how old you were on your first cp? sounds like you had all kinds of fun!



I was actually 19 and I turned 20 near the very end. But my friends ranged in age from 18 to 25 so there was always a lot to do. Plus we were all there looking for a good time. We all left broke but it was because we wanted to have the best experience ever. I mean it also helped that we had friends with cars lol. This time im going to be 21 turning 22 and i plan to have just as much fun as last time, while maybe saving a little money lol. Im trying to get into grad school and would like to come home with enough for books.


----------



## laundry

Jules76126 said:


> I was actually 19 and I turned 20 near the very end. But my friends ranged in age from 18 to 25 so there was always a lot to do. Plus we were all there looking for a good time. We all left broke but it was because we wanted to have the best experience ever. I mean it also helped that we had friends with cars lol. This time im going to be 21 turning 22 and i plan to have just as much fun as last time, while maybe saving a little money lol. Im trying to get into grad school and would like to come home with enough for books.



yeah. IF i am accepted, ill be 19 turning 20. i guess i was wondering if there were clubs 21 and under. sounds exciting! and yeah, i know some people can come home with money, i just dont plan on being one of them (again, if) haha

and also, from what ive read to answer the other question, i believe all wages are starting at above seven dollars next semester?


----------



## lauraebeth

laundry said:


> yeah. IF i am accepted, ill be 19 turning 20. i guess i was wondering if there were clubs 21 and under. sounds exciting! and yeah, i know some people can come home with money, i just dont plan on being one of them (again, if) haha
> 
> and also, from what ive read to answer the other question, i believe all wages are starting at above seven dollars next semester?



yea, due to the florida minimum wage it will be above $7/hr


----------



## Joanna71985

lauraebeth said:


> yea, due to the florida minimum wage it will be above $7/hr



Dang! It sure has gone up since my first CP.


----------



## DwightKSchrute

lauraebeth said:


> yea, due to the florida minimum wage it will be above $7/hr



I think it is $7.21.


----------



## lauraebeth

Joanna71985 said:


> Dang! It sure has gone up since my first CP.



that's an understatement. . .lol I think it was 6.25 base when I did my CP!


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

I was reading old threads and figured I would post the most recent pay rates according to the wdwcp website.

_Hourly Wage
A Disney College Program participant's wage will vary between $7.25-8.39 per hour, based on the role that he/she is selected to perform. Participants may also be eligible for premium pay in select roles and will learn their exact rate of pay upon receiving an invitation._

I can say from just being accepted for QSFB (yay!!! ) that this role definitely gets more that minimum but it sure isn't $8.39. So, I guess it's not the highest paying role. Which makes me wonder, which is?

Also, what is this premium pay they talk about? Anybody know?


----------



## cuethemusic

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> I was reading old threads and figured I would post the most recent pay rates according to the wdwcp website.
> 
> _Hourly Wage
> A Disney College Program participant's wage will vary between $7.25-8.39 per hour, based on the role that he/she is selected to perform. Participants may also be eligible for premium pay in select roles and will learn their exact rate of pay upon receiving an invitation._
> 
> I can say from just being accepted for QSFB (yay!!! ) that this role definitely gets more that minimum but it sure isn't $8.39. So, I guess it's not the highest paying role. Which makes me wonder, which is?
> 
> Also, what is this premium pay they talk about? Anybody know?



based on the disney career website, photopass photographers make the most, but it is possible it is different with CPs.


----------



## Kayticheer101

Scully12 said:


> Bibbity Bobbity Boutique makes a lot and also gets tips.



Aww yay. thats the one i really want! I love doing hair and expecially little kids.  thats great


----------



## DisneyLover0526

*Thing could have changed...but I went to the FA 2009-2010 College Program...and characters were making the second highest..the highest was lifeguard...i was making $7.88 an hour...and it increased to $8.10 right before I left*


----------



## Kayticheer101

I got the role QSFB and it is paying 7.58 as my rate. which is higher then most roles.. but im going to be auditioning in orlando next month so hopefully that will be changing


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Kayticheer101 said:


> I got the role QSFB and it is paying 7.58 as my rate. which is higher then most roles.. but im going to be auditioning in orlando next month so hopefully that will be changing



*You already got accepted to be in QSFB??? But they're still allowing you to audition??? WOW!! That's weird...I had to wait until AFTER my audition to see what my role was going to be..they didnt want to give me another role...and then I got accepted to be a Character....did they send you an invitation to attend the character performer audition??*


----------



## Melinda22

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *You already got accepted to be in QSFB??? But they're still allowing you to audition??? WOW!! That's weird...I had to wait until AFTER my audition to see what my role was going to be..they didnt want to give me another role...and then I got accepted to be a Character....did they send you an invitation to attend the character performer audition??*


They changed how they do auditions now. They put you into another role that you selected and you accept it. Then you audition and if you pass, they switch your role over to performer. If you don't get performer, you still have the other role you accepted.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Melinda22 said:


> They changed how they do auditions now. They put you into another role that you selected and you accept it. Then you audition and if you pass, they switch your role over to performer. If you don't get performer, you still have the other role you accepted.



*O_O!!! I wish they did that for me lol...I had to wait 4 months from my interview to the audition to see if I got accepted as a character or in another role*


----------



## AshleyJena

i got BBB hostess and my rate is $7.92, i have heard it is on the high end of the pay scale....


----------



## Kayticheer101

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *You already got accepted to be in QSFB??? But they're still allowing you to audition??? WOW!! That's weird...I had to wait until AFTER my audition to see what my role was going to be..they didnt want to give me another role...and then I got accepted to be a Character....did they send you an invitation to attend the character performer audition??*



Yep they sure did. I got the email last week. And then called and confirmed the times and where its at. Im sugned up for orlando. She said how it works is that if i dont make it my qsfb role is my permanent.. because i interviewed early. And then if i do make it.. i just get the job or go in the pool and my qsfb job goes away but i cant get it back so i have to accept or decline the role for character soon. Its confusing but im starting to understand it.


----------



## fall08CP

I was offered Concierge for 8.33/hr, so that's pretty high up (though terrible compared to minimum wage at home!!). AND it's indoors, woohoo!


----------



## CisteCaise

Innoventions Presenters (which fall under the umbrella of Attractions) make $8.01 an hour. Just tossing that out.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Wow, reading this thread REALLY makes me feel like my CP was a million years ago (it was only ten years ago, in actuality!). I got paid $5.65 an hour in merchandise.

And I came home with almost no money.


----------



## XOoOoVEEoOoOX

KBoopaloo said:


> Wow, reading this thread REALLY makes me feel like my CP was a million years ago (it was only ten years ago, in actuality!). I got paid $5.65 an hour in merchandise.
> 
> And I came home with almost no money.


Well thats still better than what minimum wage was! lol..min wage in FL was $5.15 ten years ago...so you were ahead of the game


----------



## thelittlemermaid91

Hi, this board hasn't been written on in a long time but I was wondering what the best paying jobs are now. I would most likely pass the lifeguarding test without issue and wouldn't mind lifeguarding if it paid a lot better than the other roles. However, Conceirge indoors (instead of spending my day outside in the heat) for $8.33 sounds good to me. I saw on answers.com the pay rate for Lifeguards this year is $7.50 but that doesn't seem right to me since qualifications are necessary for the role...


----------



## heaven2dc

I also would be interested in the different wages currently.  I've read about some of the wages on glassdoor.com for a few such as food & beverage, character performer and it also lists CP.  Here's the link:   http://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Disney-Parks-and-Resorts-Salaries-E13843.htm   I signed up for this a few months ago so you may have to sign in to see the different salaries.  There are about 17 pages of different salaries (for interns and other positions).

But I would love to hear from some current CP's out there if possible


----------



## MelissaMouse

I'd like to know this too, so...

bump !


----------



## lilmissdisney216

I was a BBB Fairy Godmother and I think I made about 8.15 or 8.25 an hour (can't really remember) but that was on top of tips as well.


----------



## jmclaugh

I had a friend who did the lifeguard role which is what i'm doing in the fall. She got paid about $8.40/hr. This is after you pass all your training, so lifeguards are on the higher end   You know if you consider almost a dollar over minimum age on the higher end haha


----------



## MelissaMouse

Any one know about costuming pay rates? ..Or if pay has gone up since I did the program in '09?


----------



## WDWisMyLaughingPlace

I have a question on the opposite side of the spectrum. What would be the lowest paying role? I've heard that Merchandise is one of the lowest. Does that still hold true?


----------



## Garrett4702

Got Accepted to WDW for the Fall Advantage Program as a Lifeguard and my pay will be 7.67 an hour. Scary thinking that the two lifeguarding jobs I currently have pay 10$ and 17.50$ respectively. Though I'm not worried because I'm not there to make a ton of money--rather i'm there to live and work while gaining connections!


----------



## bfost87

Not that this is anyone here's main concern, but if your main concern is making a lot of money, this program isnt for you. And really, the difference of .20 cents between different roles isnt going to make a difference. Pick a role you'd want to spend 8 hours a day doing. Because if you chose a job because it pays the most, really is 2 dollars more per day going to make it worth it?


----------



## MelissaMouse

bfost87 said:


> Not that this is anyone here's main concern, but if your main concern is making a lot of money, this program isnt for you. And really, the difference of .20 cents between different roles isnt going to make a difference. Pick a role you'd want to spend 8 hours a day doing. Because if you chose a job because it pays the most, really is 2 dollars more per day going to make it worth it?



I would have loans and bills to pay unlike most younger CP's who haven't graduated yet. So although I don't really care what costuming CP pays, I do need to do some money-planning before I get down there. I plan on moving into my own housing and supporting myself eventually, the CP is my plan to get my foot in the door. So, it would be just nice to know.


----------

